# 2012 Hillbilly Smack Thread



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

With ONLY 2 weeks to go before the Hill, I figured it was time to start a list of everybody that was gonna sign me over a crispie.:shade:

The rest of you may start as well. :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You got enough of my crispies; but Jarlicker and I will be headed that way, possibly on Thu. afternoon.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Seeing that this is my first year, nobody has any of my crispies. I plan on keeping it that way... :shade:

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

This might be the weakest smack talk thread ever...

Where's Bowgod when you need him...:dontknow:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope, it's about time I started collecting a few more of those beautiful rectangular momentos of a fun day shooting. Fellas, keep your sharpies handy!!!:wink: 

I think I'm going to get there Friday late afternoon--I have to work that day and am not sure how early I can leave. I plan to camp out this year, so please steer me away from the worst of the snorers. I also hope to be able to put my feet in some FL sand again.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Not so fast there missy. I have a few spots left for some crispies that have yet to be taken.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

:attention

WOW. Almost 24hrs and no talking?? 

All of you put your name on a crispie and hand it to me when you see me on Friday. :evil5:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

It's quiet cuz they're all skeered!! 

Let's see....My wall's kinda bare and I still want a couple from the land of Kittyhawk, from a certain maple elixer maestro, can't leave out the sand dollar, 5-spot gets a catagory all his own and owes me one just out of general principle--worked hard to think up that name for him. There are a couple more, but I'll maintain a modicum of humility....for the time being.. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Still workin out some logistics, could be arriving on Sat afternoon, not in time to shoot Sat, but I'd shoot on Sunday, after y'all are already worn out so I have a better chance of keepin my crispies in my pocket..  May bring the mascot for luck too.. time to introduce him to archery... :chortle: :dog1: :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I swear. I've only shot 2 scores this year in the 30s and I can't even get any play. 

When did the Field crowd turn into babies??


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Heres the problem.. Ive been practicing all spring... knowing my luck, you guys who havent been practicing will be taking every single dollar ive got...

*us midwesterners are terrible at smack talk*...lol

B~


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I have only shot like 3 or 4 shoots all season, not in the 30's and it'll be another couple of weeks til the Hill, which makes it about 6 weeks since I have even touched my bow, so.. Spoon, ya gotta spot me at least 10... maybe 15...  :nod:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> It's quiet cuz they're all skeered!!
> 
> Let's see....My wall's kinda bare and I still want a couple from the land of Kittyhawk, from a certain maple elixer maestro, can't leave out the sand dollar, *5-spot gets a catagory all his own and owes me one just out of general principle--worked hard to think up that name for him.* There are a couple more, but I'll maintain a modicum of humility....for the time being.. :wink:


Gail, I agree, I owe you one just out of principle. :shade:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

IGluIt4U said:


> I have only shot like 3 or 4 shoots all season, not in the 30's and it'll be another couple of weeks til the Hill, which makes it about 6 weeks since I have even touched my bow, so.. Spoon, ya gotta spot me at least 10... maybe 15...  :nod:


I hear ya. I still only have the two shoots under my belt that I laid the smackdown on you :chortle: those will be my only two till then also. Even more so since I have a pinched nerve and at this moment drawing 59 lbs isn't an option :doh:

But I will still be good enough to collect crispies when it's time. Don't need much to collect from this group.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Kade said:


> I hear ya. I still only have the two shoots under my belt that I laid the smackdown on you :chortle: those will be my only two till then also. Even more so since I have a pinched nerve and at this moment drawing 59 lbs isn't an option :doh:
> 
> But I will still be good enough to collect crispies when it's time. Don't need much to collect from this group.


You don't say??


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Kade said:


> I hear ya. I still only have the two shoots under my belt that I laid the smackdown on you :chortle: those will be my only two till then also. Even more so since I have a pinched nerve and at this moment drawing 59 lbs isn't an option :doh:
> 
> But I will still be good enough to collect crispies when it's time. Don't need much to collect from this group.


Yer gonna have to spot me at least 20... :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Spoon13 said:


> You don't say??


Yep I don't know what happened. Yesterday I couldn't even turn my head or look down without crazy pain. It is the exact area that you load and feel while executing BT so not good. 

But I think it will be ok. It is 100% better today then it was the past two days. We shall see tomorrow. But I will be ok come time to shoot. I hope anyway :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yer gonna have to spot me at least 20... :chortle: :chortle:


Maybe 10 if your lucky, that's about the only way your getting a signed one out of me anyway  

20 is a no go. I'd have to shoot a 550 to be safe. I'm the only one capable of pulling a fast one of that level...like I did last year :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

Ok ! I've got a deal for Lee and spoon, get a crispie from everyone that is going to shoot and send it to me . If not i'll just bring some real Hillbillys to the shoot . Lee you can tell everyone how hard it is to shoot with hillbillys can't you .


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> Ok ! I've got a deal for Lee and spoon, get a crispie from everyone that is going to shoot and send it to me . If not i'll just bring some real Hillbillys to the shoot . Lee you can tell everyone how hard it is to shoot with hillbillys can't you .


Yes, It's hard shooting with a bunch of crazy hillbillys!!!!! Make sure you don't get in with this group!!!!! Lee has learned his lesson, I'm sure, as I did!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hillbillies from TN and skeeters at the same time make it real hard to shoot, but Bad Shot, the skeeters won't be anything like we experienced at the MooTell, so hitch up the mule and buggy and head on up to the Hill. Y'll fit right in.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> Ok ! I've got a deal for Lee and spoon, get a crispie from everyone that is going to shoot and send it to me . If not i'll just bring some real Hillbillys to the shoot . Lee you can tell everyone how hard it is to shoot with hillbillys can't you .


You see that's the problem with Hillbilly crispies. You have to be present to win.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Well looks like your gonna be bringing your so called real Hillbillies then. Cuz the chance of Prag collecting many crispies is about as good as the chance that Spoon shoots a clean round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Kade said:


> Well looks like your gonna be bringing your so called real Hillbillies then. Cuz the chance of Prag collecting many crispies is about as good as the chance that Spoon shoots a clean round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey!!! It's a possibility. 


However I'd bet against me too.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kade said:


> Well looks like your gonna be bringing your so called real Hillbillies then. Cuz the chance of Prag collecting many crispies is about as good as the chance that Spoon shoots a clean round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's had to collect when the folks oweing you leave and don't pay up.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep several people still owe me signed ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Shot my first 14 practice round on the Hill Wednesday with 73 year young WillieM and he kick my butt. He is ready. The Shooter can't make the Hillbilly this year because of Yankon but he did clean the first half Wednesday. So who will be the King/Queen of the HILL this Year.
See you all on July 7th/8th


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I can tell you this much...

I't won't be me...

or Prag:tongue:

or Spoon:bartstush:


----------



## archer76 (Mar 4, 2005)

jumpmaster you messed willieM up he was laying low traying to sucker in someone te hee hee


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

archer76 said:


> jumpmaster you messed willieM up he was laying low traying to sucker in someone te hee hee


You mean he is trying a little pay back....I got him good last year :chortle:

Is there an IBO shoot that weekend to keep those shooting Cogar's away so regular folks have a shot this year  

We can just give Jedi a couple beers and tie him up. So no factor. 

I know Hinky made a brief comeback but I havent heard anything lately. 

A Dark Horse could make a run this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

jumpmaster, I don't know how you keep score. Was I the winner because I got two of Shanes nocks to you only getting one? He sure was putting them in the center and I have never seen him shoot so relaxed. Was a pleasure just watching him shoot. Hope he does as well at Yangton.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

jumpmaster, I don't know how you keep score. Did I win by getting two of Shanes nocks to your one? He sure was putting them in the center. It was a pleasure to watch him shoot and I have never seen him shoot so relaxed. Hope he does well in Yankton.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Didn't want to post that two times. The first didn't show up on my computer until I posted the second time. Computer keeps locking up while I'm typing. This thing may crash at any time.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pathetic...!

spoon; change the title of this thread..!!!!

geesh...

ukey:.....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Map*

also.. here's local map to HILLBILLY


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Dark Horse? Grimace has been posting some pretty impressive groups, shot with his new Dominator! He has not replied at all to this thread, which is a little surprising? He just may be the Dark Horse?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

pennysdad said:


> Dark Horse? Grimace has been posting some pretty impressive groups, shot with his new Dominator! He has not replied at all to this thread, which is a little surprising? He just may be the Dark Horse?


I said Dark Horse. Not purple and chunky.

He only wins if everyone else decides to shoot a half or 3 arrows per target. Heck he always has pictures of good groups on the practice range by himself......


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Save a crispy or two and a bit of that smack talk for my CD Challenge Saturday night :blob1: 
Who is going to give me 30???? :grin:*

.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Going to be 100 degrees on Sat!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Save a crispy or two and a bit of that smack talk for my CD Challenge Saturday night :blob1:
> Who is going to give me 30???? :grin:*
> 
> .


Give you 30. Heck we could probably give you 230. You never finish :doh: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

blondstar said:


> Going to be 100 degrees on Sat!


No different from the day we shot AAA last year when it was that hot. But I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict that it's not going to be nearly as bad as 100 sounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Haven't been spending much time on here at all.. just noticed my name came up a few times... I honestly don't know what to expect from myself at any given shoot this year.. I have felt on the virge of a major breakthrough for weeks now, but the scores have just slightly come up by a few points. I have been feeling good shooting the Dominator the last week or two, so we will see what happens. I don't know if I would call myself a darkhorse or not though.. lol


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> I said Dark Horse. Not purple and chunky.
> 
> He only wins if everyone else decides to shoot a half or 3 arrows per target. Heck he always has pictures of good groups on the practice range by himself......


Ok, so which of those would you like to lay a crispie on? And yes, I do unfortuneatly shoot much better on the practice butts.. 95% of what I still need to figure out is mental.. if I could ever get my head on straight, you all would think I had been possesed or something. (when I relax and shoot on the practice butts, I even impress/surprise myself)


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Kade said:


> Give you 30. Heck we could probably give you 230. You never finish :doh:
> 
> *
> What thaaaaaa.........I have ALWAYS finished.... except for one year when I had to finished without my bow.... *


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> I said Dark Horse. Not purple and chunky.
> 
> He only wins if everyone else decides to shoot a half or 3 arrows per target. Heck he always has pictures of good groups on the practice range by himself......


Actually come to think of it, here's what I think is a very reasonable challenge for somebody who speaks such big words.. I've been shooting for three years.. how long have you been shooting bows? I think it would be a VERY modest goal for any archer to expect him/her self to shoot ONE point better each year than they did the previous year. So, give me one point for each year you have been shooting a bow over 3 years, and we have a challenge.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't give points and I don't ask for them either. Heck I have shot Shane and Hinky straight up. 

And your way of asking for points wouldn't get you as many as you think. I started shooting in 1998 but since I had a torn shoulder and took off 4 years....10 points wouldn't help you lmao not to mention getting TP so bad that I went from shooting 55Xs to not being able to shoot a 285. I had to start from scratch. 

And the 1st year I got back into shooting I shot the Hill that was the 1st time i had shot an arrow in 3 years, I actually sighted in my NEW bow there and didn't break a 490. So since I broke a 540 last year that's a lot more then 1 point a year in that 6 year span. :wink: The TP fell in that 6 year span. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> What thaaaaaa.........I have ALWAYS finished.... except for one year when I had to finished without my bow.... *


Don't think so. :nono:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Actually come to think of it, here's what I think is a very reasonable challenge for somebody who speaks such big words.. I've been shooting for three years.. how long have you been shooting bows? I think it would be a VERY modest goal for any archer to expect him/her self to shoot ONE point better each year than they did the previous year. So, give me one point for each year you have been shooting a bow over 3 years, and we have a challenge.


I'll take a piece of that. You want your 4 points on the front or the back or spread them evenly across both??


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Kade said:


> I don't give points and I don't ask for them either. *Heck I have shot Shane and Hinky straight up. *
> 
> And your way of asking for points wouldn't get you as many as you think. I started shooting in 1998 but since I had a torn shoulder and took off 4 years....10 points wouldn't help you lmao not to mention getting TP so bad that I went from shooting 55Xs to not being able to shoot a 285. I had to start from scratch.
> 
> ...


How'd that work out for you?

I'm with you on this one. Would definitely be SKEERED to give the PurpleOne points.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

LOL! I knew I could get some sh-t started! Grimace, you're to easy! LMAO!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Don't think so. :nono:



*WHATTtttttttttt.......You too Brutus????? I stand by my statement.....there was only one year when I had to ship my bow down the hill as it was so out of timing.....but I continued on scoring for my group.

Now if you are looking on their website....I just didn't turn in my card every year......*
.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHATTtttttttttt.......You too Brutus????? I stand by my statement.....there was only one year when I had to ship my bow down the hill as it was so out of timing.....but I continued on scoring for my group.
> 
> Now if you are looking on their website....I just didn't turn in my card every year......*
> .


I know for a FACT that you didn't finish shooting in 2010.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Grimace will be good for a 512 TOPS!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

DY will be running the shoot Saturday night formerly known as the Hinky shoot...can't wait to see everyone

Great door prizes from Stan,B Stinger, and Feather Vision for starters


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for steping in to run the [former Hinky shoot] DY. If you need any help let me know, will help any way I can. Roger done a good job for us last year. We really appreciate the help in making this shoot a lot of fun.
Thanks to Mrs. Lucky for running the CD shoot, it is always a big hit.
We have worked hard getting the range in great shape, and we are ready. Hope for a good turn out of shooters and maybe a little cooler weather. 
See you all on the HILL. Bill


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I know for a FACT that you didn't finish shooting in 2010.


*Nowwwww.....BRUTUS....pull out the knife.....

I know for a FACT that I did finish in 2010.....as I wasn't going to allow Mr. Lucky to finish it without me....
and didn't we shoot with you???....hummmm...... not sure who all was in our group.....

Here Sweetie…..2010 results posted by Jumpmaster

jumpmaster
HillBilly Scores 
Cumberland Bowhunters would like to thank all shooters at the 2010
HillBilly Below are the scores turned in from the Hill. Hope everyone had a great time. 
I would like to thank Rog for running the Hinky shoot and Wing's & Prayer for the Food

NAME SCORE NAME SCORE
CHRIS VANDEVDER 557 KING BRITTANY KLINE 530 QUEEN
CHRIS JOHNSON 554 LISA ROWLAND 521
SCOTT BURNSIDE 551 JENNIFER MOLINA 510
SHANE WILLS 551 FAYE WISE 508
JUSTIN BURNSIDE (CUB)549 COLLEEN MCGOWAN 504
MATT TEBBAH 546 JENNIFER COGAR 495
JAY ROWLAND 541 SAMANTHA SMITH 482
BUDDY PACJAK 540 SUSAN MATHIS 453
MIKE COGAR 539 RACHEL MABB 432
ROGER MILLER 537 PAM CALETKA 404
C.W. NESSLERODT 537 MACKENZIE CALETK 337
DARRELL HUNT 537 
CHANE SWECKER 535 
ANDY SINES 535 
MATT MCNEILL 534 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1250646&highlight=hillbilly

YES....2011....I did not "finish" as I did not attend......for the first time in 6 years....soooooooooo a little difficult to finish from SC :wink:

Now.....enough about me......back to the Hillbilly festivities..... *


.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Nowwwww.....BRUTUS....pull out the knife.....
> 
> I know for a FACT that I did finish in 2010.....as I wasn't going to allow Mr. Lucky to finish it without me....
> and didn't we shoot with you???....hummmm...... not sure who all was in our group.....
> ...


wasn't there a dryfire epsidode and a no bubble usage time.. that prevented from finishing..?
hmmmmmm....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> wasn't there a dryfire epsidode and a no bubble usage time.. that prevented from finishing..?
> hmmmmmm....


*YESSSssssss.....I have had my field "challenges" over the years......but a good ole dry fire just tunes up the limbs and that pesky old bubble just gets in the way of my sight ...

butttttttttt......no matter what.....I have always....... except for the year my bow was sent down the hill in the HILLBILLY ambulance and placed in ICU....finished the HILL.....with a full scorecard.....not the prettiest....but each box had a number in it....

When you arriving Paaw and is Lefty riding with you again this year??*
.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

TNMAN said:


> How'd that work out for you?
> 
> I'm with you on this one. Would definitely be SKEERED to give the PurpleOne points.


How'd what work? I'm shooting fine...better then I did before the injury and better then Before the rebuild. 

Nobody is skeeered of points. I don't give points. Or at least you have to earn the points and crying all the time won't get them earned. Either be a man and shoot straight up or STFU is my motto. 

You want to run with the big dawgs leave your feelings, crying, skirt, and toe shoes at home. 

Points won't help any damn way. Besides if I gave points and he still couldn't get it done. How bad would she feel? Can't beat someone with help that hasn't touched a bow since May 26th and only twice in the two months prior to that and only really about 10 times at most since Jan 1? We would have to be on suicide watch on the Hill from the ball busting one would receive. 

Besides when you have lost by an avg of 25 points or so the last time 6 times we have been on the same range. It's a safe bet that the 10 points ain't gonna help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kade said:


> How'd what work? I'm shooting fine...better then I did before the injury and better then Before the rebuild.
> 
> Nobody is skeeered of points. I don't give points. Or at least you have to earn the points and crying all the time won't get them earned. Either be a man and shoot straight up or STFU is my motto.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure TNMAN's point was that you or I shooting Shane or Hinky straight up can be described by one of two words.. either "donating" or "stupid".. and by the way, if you aren't shooting 545's or better, you aren't shooting 25 points higher than I am. This all being said, I know you are just trying to get a reaction out of me, so there you go...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Last chance before some of us get on the road. 

I guess some are just too scared to pony up.

See all you skerdy kats on the Hill!!!!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Fact of the matter is that I know I cant beat Shane. Fact of the matter is that I don't care and don't beg for points or cry you have been shooting longer then me. 

2nd thing someone needs a real grip on their ability and scores they ACTUALLY shoot....not scores they happened to shoot a couple times or only remember or practice rounds by themselves. 

The last times we shot the same course. 

MAA states: grimace 504 both days Kade 530 539. Can you add?

MOB: grimace 508 or so Kade 534 while getting marks and changing sight fiber and my peep to set things up. 

AAA: don't remember what you shot but I know it wasn't within 5 points of my 270 field half

Didn't shoot Mids. But I know a 516 wouldn't get it done. That also would mean that a 545 wouldn't be needed to skip a target. 

Not to mention the other shoots at the end of last year when asked how you shot and the answer was always the same for both of us. Not great but our not greats are different you in the 508-515 range me in the 538-540 range the last 6 times I shot last year but ONE which was a 530 the 1st day of states. 

You want to run win the cool kids. Man up if not that's Kool and the Gang not everyone can do so. just stay on the sidewalk. Step in the yard and it could be trouble. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the Hillbilly results after following this thread for a while. I want to know if the 100 degree temps are caused by global warming or from steam rising off some of the claims in here....
Y'all have fun out there!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

MustangLassie said:


> Looking forward to seeing the Hillbilly results after following this thread for a while. I want to know if the 100 degree temps are caused by global warming or from steam rising off some of the claims in here....
> Y'all have fun out there!



I'm definitely thinking it is some of each....


----------

